

How is Waza different than British Ruby Conference? - champoleon

How has Waza assembled and almost entirely white and male speaker lineup while escaping the furor that sunk the British Ruby Conference? And for the second year in a row at that?
======
the-come-ons
<https://waza.heroku.com/2013>

